# Taugt mein neuer PC auch für zuküftige Games ?



## Michaelkirrweiler (28. Dezember 2018)

*Taugt mein neuer PC auch für zukünftige Games ?*

Hallo

Hab mir einen neuen PC gekauft momentan kann ich Games
wie Assassin´s Creed und Far Cry 5 auf hohen Details
bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024 (alter CRT Monitor) spielen.

Jetzt bin ich mich aber nicht ganz sicher wie das mit zukünftigen Games aussieht,laufen die dann auch noch ?

Hier meine Benchmark Ergebnisse
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-e313e6-1546004417.png.html

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-e97642-1546004442.png.html

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-001019-1546004461.png.html

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-ca0fca-1546004492.png.html

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-82770f-1546004520.png.html

Weiß allerdings nicht wie Aussagekräftig die Werte sind.

Mein PC
Mainboard : MSI A320m pro-vd/s
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200g
GPU: MSI GTX 1050TI LP 4GB RAM
RAM : 8 GB DDR4 2666


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2018)

Mit der angepeilten Auflösung und ohne exzessiv im NVIDIA-Treiber eingestelltem Anti-Aliasing schätze ich die Chancen gar nicht mal so schlecht dass du überwiegend ausreichende Frameraten damit schaffen kannst, und zur Not eben nochmal am Detailgrad des jeweiligen Spiels justieren. Etwas weniger Schatten- und Texturqualität kann schon was bewirken.

Evtl. würde ich den RAM auf weitere 8 GB aufstocken, mittlerweile fährt man mit 16 sicherer.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2018)

Das wird sich zeigen 

Notfalls kannst Du ja evtl eine andere Graka einbauen.
Je nach dem, was für ein Pc Du da hast.
War das ein Komplettsystem oder hast Du den selber zusammengestellt?
Was hast du dafür bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Michaelkirrweiler (28. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das wird sich zeigen
> 
> Notfalls kannst Du ja evtl eine andere Graka einbauen.
> Je nach dem, was für ein Pc Du da hast.
> ...



War ein Komplett PC

Die Graka hatte ich separat gekauft.

https://www.neckermann.de/p/csl-gaming-pc-amd-ryzen-3-2200g-vega-8-grafik-8-gb-ddr4-sprint-t8920-windows-10-home-700096020#97222539.0


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2018)

Die Grafikkarte war - sorry - ein Griff ins Klo, wenn du die extra separat geholt hast. Nicht dass die schlecht wäre, aber die AMD RX 570 ist inzwischen so billig geworden, dass eine GTX 1050 Ti kein guter Kauf ist. Die RX 570 kostet grad mal 20€ mehr, teilweise sind Modelle der 1050 Ti sogar teurer - aber die AMD-Karte bringt ca 50% mehr Bilder pro Sekunde. Falls Du die Nvidia noch zurückgeben kannst, würde ich mir das überlegen. Was hast du denn für die Karte bezahlt? Wichtig wäre nur, falls du wechselst, dass es vom Netzteil her die passenden Stromstecker geben muss. Bei einem günstigen Fertig-PC könnte es hier Probleme geben.

Ansonsten ist die 1050 Ti halt ne Karte für Full-HD und eher niedrige bis mittlere Details. Eine Weile wird das auch so bleiben, da die Games im Kern auf Konsolen ausgelegt sind und daher die Mindestanforderungen an die Grafikkarte bei den niedrigeren Detailstufen seit Jahren kaum steigen. Es kann aber sein, dass du in 1-2 Jahren dann eben doch ne neue Karte kaufen muss. Eine RX 570 oder 580 würde viel länger "halten".


----------



## Michaelkirrweiler (28. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte war - sorry - ein Griff ins Klo, wenn du die extra separat geholt hast. Nicht dass die schlecht wäre, aber die AMD RX 570 ist inzwischen so billig geworden, dass eine GTX 1050 Ti kein guter Kauf ist. Die RX 570 kostet grad mal 20€ mehr, teilweise sind Modelle der 1050 Ti sogar teurer - aber die AMD-Karte bringt ca 50% mehr Bilder pro Sekunde. Falls Du die Nvidia noch zurückgeben kannst, würde ich mir das überlegen. Was hast du denn für die Karte bezahlt? Wichtig wäre nur, falls du wechselst, dass es vom Netzteil her die passenden Stromstecker geben muss. Bei einem günstigen Fertig-PC könnte es hier Probleme geben.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die 1050 Ti halt ne Karte für Full-HD und eher niedrige bis mittlere Details. Eine Weile wird das auch so bleiben, da die Games im Kern auf Konsolen ausgelegt sind und daher die Mindestanforderungen an die Grafikkarte bei den niedrigeren Detailstufen seit Jahren kaum steigen. Es kann aber sein, dass du in 1-2 Jahren dann eben doch ne neue Karte kaufen muss. Eine RX 570 oder 580 würde viel länger "halten".



Also bezahlt habe ich 172,00 Euro für die Karte.
Und ich hatte bisher immer Nvidia,da hatte ich auch nie Probleme deshalb würde ich ungern auf eine  AMD Graka umsteigen.

Des weiteren  ist halt auch das Netzteil nicht geeignet ist ein 250 Watt von CSL verbaut,das hat keinen 6 Pin Stromanschluß.

Deswegen habe ich auch extra ne Karte geholt die keinen extra Strom braucht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2018)

Michaelkirrweiler schrieb:


> Also bezahlt habe ich 172,00 Euro für die Karte.
> Und ich hatte bisher immer Nvidia,da hatte ich auch nie Probleme deshalb würde ich ungern auf eine  AMD Graka umsteigen.


 und viele hatten AMD und noch nie Probleme. Viele hatten Nvidia und immer mal Probleme. Viele hatten AMD und immer mal Probleme. Viele hatten beides und nie Probleme, andere mal AMD, mal Nvidia und bei beiden auch mal Probleme. Nee, also das ist echt kein Argument   Eine RX 570 kostet auch 170-180€, bringt aber +50% FPS. 

Früher hinkte AMD manchmal bei den Treibern hinterher, vor allem bei ganz neuen Games, auch weil manche Games nur mit Nvidia entwickelt wurden. Aber inzwischen werden die Games sogar eher für AMD entwickelt, denn die Spielkonsolen nutzen AMD-Chips, und dass ein Treiber mal Probleme macht, kommt sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia vor. Dass eine Grafikkarte hardwareseitig Probleme macht, kommt auch bei beiden vor und hat meist damit zu tun, dass der Partnerhersteller was verbockt wie zB Asus, Sapphire, Gigabyte usw.




> Des weiteren  ist halt auch das Netzteil nicht geeignet ist ein 250 Watt von CSL verbaut,das hat keinen 6 Pin Stromanschluß.


 das ist dann wiederum ein guter Grund für eine 1050 Ti. Aber dann ist der PC auch kein so guter Kauf. Da wirst Du auch dann, wenn die 1050 Ti definitiv nicht mehr reicht, vlt ein neues Netzteil brauchen für eine neue Grafikkarte.


In der Summe wäre es optimal bei Preis-Leistung gewesen, vlt 50€ mehr auszugeben und dann einen PC mit einem ausreichenden Netzteil und einer RX 570, vlt auch eher einem Ryzen 5 zu haben. Denn für unter 10% mehr dann +50% mehr Leistung ist eben schon eine Hausmarke.


zB hier der PC für 650€ http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...orschlaege-ab-650-Euro-Konfiguration-1271304/   der wäre deutlich stärker und kostet (ohne Windows) ca 650€, wenn man selber zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2018)

Wenn er aber weiterhin NICHT auf FHD spielen wird - zumindest lese ich das aus dem Start-Post heraus - ist seine Wahl auch nicht so grundverkehrt. Mehr Leistung würde bei ihm aufgrund der Auflösungsbeschränkung  unausgeschöpft ins Leere gehen. Spätestens mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors wäre das ganze System so oder so zu schwach, egal mit welcher Einsteiger-NVIDIA/-AMD er da momentan ausgestattet ist.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelkirrweiler (28. Dezember 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn er aber weiterhin NICHT auf FHD spielen wird - zumindest lese ich das aus dem Start-Post heraus - ist seine Wahl auch nicht so grundverkehrt. Mehr Leistung würde bei ihm aufgrund der Auflösungsbeschränkung  unausgeschöpft ins Leere gehen. Spätestens mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors wäre das ganze System so oder so zu schwach, egal mit welcher Einsteiger-NVIDIA/-AMD er da momentan ausgestattet ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Also mit einem Full HD Monitor reicht es dann nicht mehr ?
Auch nicht auf mittleren Details ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2018)

Michaelkirrweiler schrieb:


> Also mit einem Full HD Monitor reicht es dann nicht mehr ?
> Auch nicht auf mittleren Details ?


Naja, von 1280x 1024 auf 1920x1080 hast du schon in der Horizontalen eine Pixel-Erweiterung von 50%, da wird es mit der 1050ti schon knapp. Ganz ohne optische Kompromisse wird man da nicht auskommen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelkirrweiler (29. Dezember 2018)

Ok, danke erstmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2018)

Der PC reicht durchaus für ein Weilchen auch auf Full-HD, das war auch nicht mein Punkt. Der Punkt war, dass man fürs gleiche Geld ca 40% mehr Leistung und für keine 10% Aufpreis sogar 50% mehr Leistung in Games hätte bekommen können


----------

